# مطلوب اسماء شركات لعمل تصاميم لنظام انارة بالخلايا الشمسية



## نيوتروني (3 مايو 2011)

اخواني الأعزاءارجو ان تفيدوني بأسماء شركات عالمية وعربية تستطيع عمل تصاميم للأنارة لسقائف المعامل حيث اني لدي مشروع في هذا الخصوص


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (3 مايو 2011)

أخى الفاضل. فيه شركة فى مصر متخصصة فى الطاقة الشمسية. أنا اشتريت منهم مكيف شمسى يعمل بكفاءة عالية. لديهم ايضا اضاءات تعمل بخلايا الطاقة الشمسية. رقم الهاتف 
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*

اسم الشركة جرين صن سيتى. أتمنى انى اكون ساعدتك.


----------



## Eng. Amira Barsom (4 مايو 2011)

صنى من شركه اكستريم تعمل فى مجال الطاقه الشمسيه مثل (السخانات الشمسيه & واناره الشوارع بالخليه الشمسيه&واضائه لوح الاعلانات & واضائه الملاعب والمزارع والقرى.........والخ وتغذيه المنازل بالكهرباء )ولديها نظم خاصه باضائه لوح الاعلانات واضائه القرى السياحيه وللحصول على معلومات اكتر زور الصفحه على الفيس بوك http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002034052804#!/pages/Sunny-Solar-Solution/154804231239859
او تليفون 
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (5 مايو 2011)

أستطيع أن أفهم مسح أرقام تليفونات الاعضاء الخاصة و ذلك حتى يكون التواصل عن طريق المنتدى و لكنى لا أستطيع فهم مسح رقم تليفون شركة يحتاج اليها احد الاعضاء لمساعدته. أرجو من الاخوة الاعزاء القائمين على الموقع افادتنا فى هذا
الاخ نيوترونى : موقع الشركة على الانترنت هو www.greensuncity.com سوف تجد ارقام التليفونات هناك. و شكرا


----------



## نيوتروني (5 مايو 2011)

مشكورين يا اخوان


----------



## mustafapals (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أخي أنا بإمكاني مساعدتك
أرجو التواصل


----------



## magdy_63 (11 فبراير 2012)

*شركة ........ للطاقه الشمسيه*

شركة........ الالمانيه للطاقه الشمسيه شركة المانيه الجنسيه عربيه الاصل متخصصه فى مجال الطاقه الشمسيه منذ عام 1999 من خلال المركز الرئيسى للشركه فى المانيا وفرع الشركه بالقاهره
موقع .الشركه 
........................


*قوانين الملتقى*


> *15- يمنع منعاً باتاً لأي ممثل أو مندوب عن شركة أو صاحب شركة أو مؤسسة تعليمية الإعلان عن منشأته او مؤسسته ، او وضع تخفيض لدورات تدريبية او طلب موظفين أو توظيف دون أخذ موافقة من إدارة الملتقى. *


 

يمكن ايضا مخاطبه الشركه باللغه العربيه فلديهم من يتحدث العربيه


----------



## magdy_63 (15 فبراير 2012)

الى الاخ المراقب محمد المصرى 
راقب ماتقول عنه انه ممنوع فى المنتدى فهناك الكثير رايته انا بنفسى واكيد انت كذلك
انا لست فى حاجه للدعايه عن شركتى انا اضع الرابط فقط للاخوه المهتمين بالطاقه الشمسيه نظرا 
لان التكنولوجيا جديده وانا بصفتى اتحدث العربيه يمكن لى المساعده اكثر لذلك اضع رابط الايميل والموقع
وحتى لايتكرر ذلك هذا وعد منى باننى لم ادخل الموقع مره اخرى ابداااااااااااااااااااااااا
الا للاطلاع 
سلام يامراقب


----------

